
The macOS Sierra public beta comes out later today - mpweiher
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/07/psa-the-macos-sierra-public-beta-comes-out-later-today/
======
chmaynard
Caveat emptor. The WWDC macOS Beta was so riddled with serious bugs that I was
forced to either downgrade to 10.11 or give up using my Mac for real work.

